# How do I stop this ridiculous e-mail spam...



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ever since I moved from AOL to Google I get so much crap e-mail spam..This is so ridiculous! Hard to tell what is fake and what isn't and my important e-mails are getting burried  I cannot even use my Windows Mail because it is too slowed down by the amount of spam.. Can't even switch back because I will lose my contacts.. To hell with these spanmers!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2021)

This is why I use a Chromebook and browse in guest mode. No-one gets my e-mail address unless I give it to them. I still get a lot of junk mail but it's from companies I have bought things from.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 9, 2021)

jamesrush308 said:


> Ever since I moved from AOL to Google I get so much crap e-mail spam..This is so ridiculous! Hard to tell what is fake and what isn't and my important e-mails are getting burried  I cannot even use my Windows Mail because it is too slowed down by the amount of spam.. Can't even switch back because I will lose my contacts.. To hell with these spanmers!
> 
> View attachment 148804


If you need instructions on how to use the privacy setting and spam tools on your AOL, post this on the Computers and Phones forum. Someone can probably help you sort it out there.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

That's awful how much junkmail you're getting in your box, @jamesrush308  !


----------



## Devi (Feb 9, 2021)

I assume you're referring to a Google gmail account? If so, doesn't gmail have settings to deal with spam?


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 9, 2021)

Devi said:


> I assume you're referring to a Google gmail account? If so, doesn't gmail have settings to deal with spam?


 I am not sure my grand son set it uo for me but with Covid he can't come over to help!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If you need instructions on how to use the privacy setting and spam tools *on your AOL*, post this on the Computers and Phones forum. Someone can probably help you sort it out there.


I meant to say "on your Google mail".
Wish I could help but I don't use it myself. It's pretty easy to solve the problem, though. Either check each spam email and then click "mark as spam" at the top of the email plane, or use the settings icon to go to "spam filters" and work from there.


----------



## Devi (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks, @Murrmurr -- I don't use gmail (Google email) either, but I knew from friends that blocking spam could be done. Thanks for rescuing me from having to dig up directions!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 31, 2021)

*I have a Yahoo account as a throw-away. If I need to enter an email for something like maybe a newsletter subscription or if looking for info, I give that account. So if I get spammed mot as much of an issue. 
Only time I use my G-mail is for friends/family, my bank/credit card and dr office.  TBH, I also used my Yahoo account to sign up for Facebook and this site.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Nathan (Mar 31, 2021)

Google's gmail does do a good job detecting outright spam, but if you are getting unwanted emails simply put a check-mark next to them, and go above an click on "Spam".
Edit: ALL commercial entities that you do business with will automatically "subscribe" you to endless junkmail.   You can open that junkmail and at the bottom there is [usually] an_ unsubscribe_ button you can click.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 31, 2021)

I keep blocking everything until my server gets the message.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Search Google or your favorite search engine for "*disposable email address*" and use one or several of those, as fits your needs. Your grandson can also remotely access your computer by using a program such as *Anydesk*, it's free for personal use. You can get it from the link and it would allow him to operate your computer just as if he were sitting at the keyboard. It won't, however, allow him to do anything _physically_ to your computer, such as inserting a USB drive, etc. You also might want to ask him to scan your computer for *spyware* as well. Sometimes programs get onto one's computer through sneaky means and they sign you up for things without your knowledge. You can click on the blue words in this response for more information.


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

Also, NEVER click on an "unsubscribe" link on a spam email.

Spammers often send out zillions of emails to a domain name (like @gmail.com -- "gmail.com" is a domain name) -- and append zillions of names to it, like apple@gmail.com, betty@gmail.com, etc. You may get such a spam email, *but *if you use the unsubscribe link, you're just verifying that it's a valid email address.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 3, 2021)

OP: Spam email is mostly a problem of the past (the current problem is mostly spam texts on phones). Nearly all mail systems have very good spam controls on them nowadays.

I have 4 email accounts (one Gmail, two Yahoo, and one Hotmail) and I may only get a couple spams per week total.

Google the problem and you should find tons of help.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Instead of merely deleting emails that you consider to be spam, mark them as such (Spam or Junk). Here's an article from Google support that tells how to deal with such problems - *https://support.google.com/mail/thread/8462320/i-m-getting-bombarded-with-continuous-spam-how-can-i-stop-this?hl=en*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 3, 2021)

I have Gmail and there are three columns across the top of my email - *Primary *- Social - Promotions

The junk comes into both social and promotions sections but my true emails come into *Primary*, so there is no confusion.  I just delete the others without even reading them.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 4, 2021)

If spam filters are set up correctly, you will never even see the spam. It will be filtered out or moved to a spam folder automatically.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> If spam filters are set up correctly, you will never even see the spam. It will be filtered out or moved to a spam folder automatically.


If it is a known spam e mail, why do they forward them to us??


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2021)

I use Yahoo mail and rarely get spam. If I do I can mark it as spam.


----------

